# Computer support



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to know if these use them together. 

MSI P35 Neo-F 
Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 2048MB CL5 1.9V or Crucial DDR2 BallistiX PC6400 2048MB CL4 ,Kit w/two BallistiX 1024MB's, E.P.P 2.2V 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz
Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 750GB
HIS Radeon HD 3650 512MB GDDR3
Corsair Powersupply 750W Black

Without any problems:4-dontkno


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I mean use these together


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It looks fine.. apart from the motherboard.

I'd use another one, P35, but better quality. :wink:

Also, I don't quite understand what you mean by this bolded bit:

"_Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 2048MB CL5 1.9V or Crucial DDR2 BallistiX PC6400 2048MB CL4 ,Kit *w/two BallistiX 1024MB's, E.P.P 2.2V *_"

Are you saying you want to run 4x1GB sticks where 2x are Corsair and 2x are Crucial?

If so, I really don't recommend that; you could be in for some major incompatibility problems as they have very different specifications.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

i mean one of them. What msi board do you recomend me to use with the parts. do you know anything about the MSI P45 Platinum.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

or MSI P45 NEO-F.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

OK. Both RAM are good.

Stick with P35 without a doubt. It's a proven ace. P45... not showing good signs. :4-thatsba

Does the board *have to be* MSI?

Try Gigabyte P35 DS3R or P35 DS4 - excellent motherboards! 
DS4 is better than DS3R...

OR

Abit IP35 Pro

With these 3 boards, you just can't go wrong :sayyes:


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

ok then i should try the Gigabyte P35 DS4 or DS3


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

which board should i go for. Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4, P35, S-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DES, 2xPCI-Ex16.
Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4, X38, Socket-775, ATX, GbLAN, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)x16. 
Can i use DDR2 and GDDR video cards on the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I found many boards from Gigabyte. But which is the best to overclock and gaming. 
Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5, X48, Socket-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)x16.
Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6, X48, Socket-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)x16.
Gigabyte GA-X48-DS4, X48, Socket-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)x16.
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4, P35, S-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DES, 2xPCI-Ex16. Is it PCI-E 2.0 or not


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hold on.

You're gaming?
Which games do you play?
HD 3650 is not exactly any good with most modern games. :sayno:

Also, which country do you reside in?
It's helpful because prices differ from one nation to another and recommendations are obviously going to be based on pricing.

X48 chipset is a total flop! X38 is an improvement only in the high-end, i.e. DICE/LN2 and if you want CrossFire. P35 is what you want, best chipset so far.

Intel common chipsets: P35, P45, X38, X48

1) Do you *really* want an *excellent* CPU?

How much are you paying for E6850? The *Intel Wolfdale E8400 3.0GHz* 45nm costs less, performs better and oveclocks more!

2) The Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R is much better value for money than the GA-EP35-DS4, same performance.
The *MSI Platinum P35* is better than the *Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R* and equal to the *Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4*

So, let me know the country first and I'll checkout the prices to see which one suits you better.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

okey but i found a 9600gt from FXF. I pay 1545 with swedish money. 
Is this better for games or an original pc.
Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5, PCI-E 16x 2.0, Kingston DDR2 HyperX PC9600 1024MB CL5, Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz, Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 750GB, XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M 512MB GDDR3 and Corsair Powersupply 650W Black.

I want to play new games. I mean all new games but i only play few new and old games


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I forget to write its from Sweden


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

eaglefalk said:


> okey but i found a 9600gt from FXF. I pay 1545 with swedish money.
> Is this better for games or an original pc.
> Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5, PCI-E 16x 2.0, Kingston DDR2 HyperX PC9600 1024MB CL5, Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz, Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 750GB, XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M 512MB GDDR3 and Corsair Powersupply 650W Black.


Motherboard = no good, P35 is better
Memory = waste of money
CPU = get the E8400
GFX = much much better :sayyes:


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

okey but do you mean these that is better.
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R, P35, Socket-775, ATX, GbLAN, DDR2, ICH9R, DES, PCI-Ex16 and Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4, P35, S-775, ATX, Silent Pipe, DES, 2xPCI-Ex16.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Yes, *Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R* and *Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4* are better.
Not the "*E*" versions though.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this better.
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4, Intel Core™ 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz, Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 750GB, XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M 512MB GDDR3 and Corsair Powersupply 650W Black but which is the best memory for this board that i can use. 
Does the board supports PCI-E 16x 2.0.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Get any one of these RAM, should be perfectly fine and will overclock good:

Crucial Ballistix BL2KIT12864AA1065 (2x1GB PC2-8500)
Buffalo Firestix FSX1066D2C-1G (2x1GB PC2-8500)

Motherboard: like I said, its good but not better than Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 or Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4

The older boards did not support PCIe 2.0 but there is no gain from it for you, so no point in it. Only highest end GFX gain a little from it.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

is there any better boards that support PCI-E 16x 2.0.
Which board is the best for games off them all.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I mean everything and is Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 not Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 that you mean


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

is this a better board. Asus P5E3 Deluxe/WIFI-AP and i checked on silentpcreview.com and the have wrote. 

5 Star Review. Asus A Winner, Again
Strengths: Fabulous MB, fast, stable, tons of features, geared to future computing
Weaknesses: Price, price, price, but "you get what you pay for"
Summary: I have used Asus (and some other) motherboards for several years now and this is the best by far I have ever experienced. You get all kinds of features and performance, but at a fairly steep price.

The P5E3 can handle whatever you throw at it. Since it is DDR3 it is fast. But right now this memory is also very expensive. The board is very stable even with overclocking (which the BIOS provides numerous options for). You can even surf the internet or connect through Skype via a BIOS mini OS on bootup, prior to going into the main OS.

It has plenty of "extras" such as 2 wired and wireless n networks, multiple internal/external SATA/Firewire/USB ports, 7.1 HD audio, Crossfire etc.

Computer magazines use this board for testing components when they come out since it is so stable.

The only thing I had to do was update the BIOS for the new Intel CPUs prior to use, otherwise it was easy to set up.

If you can afford it, this has got to be one of the best boards on the market right now and for the near future.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

skip the asus and is this fine. gigabyte GA-p35-DQ6. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ion=GIGABYTE+GA-P35-DQ6+ATX+Intel+Motherboard


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The last Gigabyte board you linked is excellent! 

But it costs much more than the previous ones..

Asus P5E3 is highest end board for a highest end expensive system and overclocking - not like yours.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

its not that expensive if have the money and want a good board


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah but ASUS board is a rip off for you, that's what I'm saying. :wink:

Unless you get $400 DDR3 which you'll overclock to at least 7-7-7 1800, there won't be any point in the P5E3.

But the Ggabyte P35 DQ6 is a good board like I said. There _really_ isn't that much difference in P35 boards. It's more to do with which GPU/CPU you have... all P35 boards are very good.


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

then im going to buy it


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

can i use 1tb or 2x1t harddrive from seagate with the Gigabyte GA-p35-DQ6


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

will the Gigabyte GA-p35-DQ6 be suitable in a Ace Spades IV chassis


----------



## Unetwork (May 28, 2008)

As Eaglefalk mentioned the Asus P5E3 Deluxe/WIFI-AP is very good.
since I went with Gygabyte twice my bios went to waste and support took over 2 weeks.


----------

